# San Bernardino to Running Springs



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

My family is in Big Bear for the week and I'm not able to join them until Friday. I could drive but I'm thinking about making a ride out of it. 

I was planning on riding from the San Bernardino Metrolink Station to Running Springs and then either calling to be picked up or going the rest of the way. 

My question for you is 18 or 330? or does it even matter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Ride up the 18. It is much safer as you have a much wider section of the road to ride on. At least two meters. Once you are past Crestline it gets narrower, with the road down to one lane and parts where there is no side to ride on, but it is doable. I have done it many times, as I live in Crestline. When you get to Running Springs, just keep going to Big Bear. Once you crest 8000ft it is all downhill. Also, when coming up the 18, you have two choices: take the steeper (18%) yet shorter old Waterman Canyon Rd, or go 2 miles longer at the usual 6%. We usually come uyp via old waterman but some prefer not to.

None of the hills are really overly steep (except the old waterman canyon bit), but it is a long day of going up, and up, and up.

You can stop for food and refreshments at a number of places. We usually make it to Rimforest (about 15 miles in) and then at Running Springs. 

Don't be afraid, it is doable, and there will be some great views along the way. Enjoy.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

I did part of this ride last week: http://connect.garmin.com/activity/10442419

Also, the 330 is very narrow and twisty, so unless you are doing the ride with a whole bunch of people I would give it a skip. We usually ride up the 18, and down the 330.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

Why not 38 out of Redlands/Mentone? Beef jerky at Greenspot and once past the Forest Falls turnoff, the climb to Angelus Oaks is pretty relaxing. Refuel/lunch in Angelus Oaks then conquer Onyx Summit. IMO nicer route to BB than the 18 fwy.


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. I've had some last minute meetings scheduled for work tomorrow so looks like I'll be driving up after work instead.

Thankfully, we go up to big bear once a year and we have a good friend living in running springs. All good excuses to try again.


----------



## Fsharp3 (Aug 30, 2005)

Might try the Redlands route some time. My plan for 330 or 18 was just because I'd be riding the Metrolink into San Bernardino from LA and wanted the shortest route.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

Tumbleweed said:


> Why not 38 out of Redlands/Mentone? Beef jerky at Greenspot and once past the Forest Falls turnoff, the climb to Angelus Oaks is pretty relaxing. Refuel/lunch in Angelus Oaks then conquer Onyx Summit. IMO nicer route to BB than the 18 fwy.


That's a nice ride too. Done that many times as well.


----------

